# Just sharing a picture of a new display tank



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats frigin sweet


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

very nice


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

beatifull


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

what fish you got in there?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

rainbowfish

i have one, i dont like it, cause i know when they get bigger, they are almost as ugly as pacu


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

smtNL said:


> beatifull


 no doubt


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking planted tank. What type of CO2 system do you have going George?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

simply amazing


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Great looking tank !


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome tank!


----------



## Mr. redbelly (Aug 4, 2004)

can u say tank of the month .. i bet it will be


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i have seen this tank in person and it is siiiiiiick.. there are hundreds of fish in there..


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Carbo Plus,,,, kind of a electronic CO2 reactor. There is a controller that sends a small amount of electric current to a solid block of carbon, and it slower causes CO2 to be released into the tank. I have it set on as low a setting as possible.

I have many fish in the tank, including those real "UGLY" rainbows that are half yellow, and half blue. Also many fine little tetras, loaches, and rare corydoras. It has only been set up 2-3 weeks, and I must get in there already, and do a little clipping !!!

Planted tanks are beautiful!

g


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice George


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Totally amazing tank







I love the amount of plants


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn! Very nice setup dude!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

It's so puurrrddyy........ What is the watts on your lighting system and how many gallons in that tank?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i had a really nice setup, but i went away for a week and all the plants had grown out of control. It didn't look the samw after i cut it.
I have never used CO2 and the only problem i have is that they grow too fast. WHats CO2 for anyway?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

your tank rock,s


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I originally bought 3 retro fit 2 x 96 watt power compacts, and screwed them to the canopy top. After installing 2 of them, I decided that was enough! I guess it is.

The medium (gravel)is the new plant medium from Carib Sea. It is black, and a mixture of fine particles (sand) and pebbles. They seems to like that also.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

very niceeee


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool verry nice tank


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Very nice looking tank. I can tell a lot of work went into that but what a job well done!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

that is one hell of a nice tank.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank George!









Can you list the type of plants you have in there?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

one of the sweetest tank i have ever seen, no doubt about it....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

That is a hideous tank! 
Didnt expect me to say that did ya, thought that I would mix it up a bit.

Honestly amazing tank, hope i have one that looks that great one day.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! How hard is it to maintain it? Nice work.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

> Wow! How hard is it to maintain it?


My philosophy is to plant many different species of plants. Let the ones that take grow and spread, into the spaces provided by those that do not take. The foreground plants did not do that well, so I am in to process of replacing them with liliopus. That appears to be doing better. One key appears to be keeping the algae under control. Having 100's of algae eaters on hand helps here. (Actually, I am using Flying Fox and HOng Kong Pleco's. I am trying to avoid the routine Hypostomus plecos. Anyone have any other suggestions?)

I will post a list of plants used later. I do not have that much experience with plants, so I have to look them up again.









george


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

For algae on the plants, try Jordanella floridae or Amica splendens.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Thank you. I never would have thought of those.

g


----------

